

Collection of .NET Framework and Visual Studio Posters - kadhinn
http://www.devcurry.com/2010/06/collection-of-net-framework-and-visual.html

======
henrikschroder
I've never, ever, understood these things. In what way am I helped as a
developer by looking at a picture with some high-level namespaces?

~~~
angstrom
I've always likened these posters to the legal books kept on law office
bookshelves. It's 2010 and I'm not sure I want to set foot in the office of a
lawyer billing $200+/hr if they're seriously still sifting through tomes.

I know what I'm talking about...you see all this wood pulp at my disposal?

------
jackfoxy
I'd like to be clever enough to emulate Cato the Elder, and come up with a
short motto I could add to comments on all articles .NET related which
encapsulates the following:

MicroSoft, good work with the .NET Framework, C#, F#, and LINQ, but if you
want to keep Windows relevant, make all editions of Visual Studio free and
open sourced. That includes the Professional, Tester, and Architect versions.
It's not enough to offer "Express".

So maybe my motto should be "Open source Visual Studio!". (I sure hope I don't
get down-voted or banned if I start doing this.)

~~~
wwortiz
Why does the editor have to be open source? I think you might have an argument
if you wanted .NET and other proprietary software related to development open
sourced and available on all platforms but an IDE is not something that needs
to be open source (though extensibility is always good).

~~~
jackfoxy
1) More important than open source, it needs to be free. It's danged
expensive, and the version with the full compliment of testing tools is even
more expensive. There are several very decent free IDE's not from MicroSoft,
and they are primarily aimed at non-MS environments. It's in MS's interest to
promote development in their OS talking to their family of software products.

2) Open source because MS still hasn't made it a good IDE for Javascript
development. Yes it has Jscript Intellisense (nice), but you can't collapse
Jscript by {} in the editor. This hampers it as a full-fledged web development
IDE if you're going to do any more than trivial JS development. If it were OS,
maybe someone would fix this.

------
vyrotek
I wish I had printed versions of those for my office. They might not be useful
for day to day development, but it serves as a warning (of my nerdiness) to
others when they visit.

------
ckuehne
Funny. For a second I thought this was a public shaming campaign targeting
hacker-news members that still work with "evil tools".

~~~
rewind
I get tonnes done with my evil tools.

~~~
ckuehne
Jeez, Louise. Again: It was A JOKE. Why do you think I put it in inverted
commas?

~~~
rewind
I wasn't freaking out on ya man! More a statement that I don't mind if people
know I use (and love) .Net.

